# Don't let the Jack Russell people beat us!



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

This GSD is a finalist in a photo contest. He has ME and a years' worth of food would really help his people. Vote #8 for Jaxson! You can vote once daily until the end of July.

http://www.opinionscout.net/BilJac/


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Awww he is a beauty! I will vote!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Voted!!!!

You know I can vote from home too.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

O how cute!!! I just voted for ya


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Voted, you are now in the lead by .9%


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Awww thanks for posting this over in this section too! Hopefully more people will see it this way! 

Thanks everyone who has voted! 

You can vote once every 24hrs in July! Help us beat out those JRT people!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Voted!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Voted







besides he IS the cutest!!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## wolfish_one (Dec 12, 2008)

more votes more votes! lol the jrt is at 46.9 % while handsome Jaxson is at 47.2% Good Luck Okie and Jaxson!


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

Jaxson isn't my boy, I'm just stumpin' for a fellow GSD owner!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I voted for Jackson too, but I must say Buddy is cute as heck as well, I'm also a JRT person!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LARHAGEI voted for Jackson too, but I must say Buddy is cute as heck as well, I'm also a JRT person!


Well I appreciate the vote then! Thanks so much!


----------



## aspatter (Mar 8, 2005)

Voted and sent to GSD people


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Just to let you know, I've been casting my vote every day I can! 

Best of luck to you and Jaxson! (Same name as one of the best horses I've ever worked with)

-Jackie


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I voted but a JRT forum must be voting too because we are down in the count again. (I kind of like the Leonberger too)


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, I voted but the darned JRT is still ahead. Cute dog but not nearly as cute as your dog! I will try to remember to vote everyday and I will try to do it both at home and at work.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Some of us think something fishy's going on because EVERY time Jaxson pulls ahead of Buddy, he suddenly gets hundreds of votes within a very short period of time...Hmm...

-Jackie


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

That does seem a little on the odd side! C'mon we can do it!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Doh the JRT is ahead again!
We need more votes!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I voted yesterday and today. Looks like you are almost caught up...maybe if we all clear our cookies and vote again...?


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I voted for Jaxson.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

we voted with all 7 of our household computers today and yesterday...i posted your link to my facebook page and to my online mother's group...some of them have shared the link on their facebook pages and in their other online circles...hope it helps!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: dogsnkiddoswe voted with all 7 of our household computers today and yesterday...i posted your link to my facebook page and to my online mother's group...some of them have shared the link on their facebook pages and in their other online circles...hope it helps!


aww, thanks so much for the help! I think word of mouth is the way to go, facebook, twitter, myspace, websites, etc! Thanks for helping out guys!

http://www.opinionscout.net/BilJac


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

*Sigh* ARGGGHHH! I voted just before midnight last night and Jaxson was about 10 votes away from Buddy...I just voted again 10 hours later and all of a sudden he's 150 votes ahead now.







(Buddy is ahead, I mean. Unfortunately.)

Don't give up!!! I'm recruiting friends to vote too!

-Jackie


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I voted again. Also posted it to my FB wall. Maybe we can get Jaxson back up there.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

He's catching up - he is only 57 behind now!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

keep voting!!! I think those JRT folk are stacking the deck. How dare they!


----------



## aspatter (Mar 8, 2005)

What's a JC ever done for his country?


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Rid them of varmints?


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

AHHHH!!!







Just voted for today and Jaxson is ahead by about 75! Woohoo! 

-Jackie


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for bumping this topic! It's my daily reminder to go vote.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Jax is still in the lead! Keep voting everyone please


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

Just voted and Jaxson is still in the lead!!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Just voted for #8 Jaxson!!! He is in the lead. 

Darn JRT's it is their down fall you know they are so cute, and people think they can handle them!! (Like me). 

This is fun! Hope the GSD wins!!! GOOO Jaxson! 

I will put it on my FB. I have never heard of this food though!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Just did my vote for the day and the results are.....

#8 Jaxson
5266 48% 
#2 Buddy
4992 45.5% 
#6 Ellie Mae
246 2.2%


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Yay!!!!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Voted! 

Man, GSD's and JRT's do have huge support don't they? 

My 6 yr old son is complety unbiased (we have both breeds), he saw the pictures I did not lead him at all, he pointed to Jaxson as the cutest!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Jaxon gets 4 votes from me every day. My pc, my Iphone, DHs pc and DHs Iphone (when I remember).


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

BUMP!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Jaxson is ahead!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey Okie is this your dog?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWHey Okie is this your dog?


Jaxson is PawsToUpdate's dog!

Off to vote once again!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Still ahead today!!


----------



## gsds_are_the_best (Feb 17, 2009)

In the lead by almost 450 votes. Nice!

Which dog is cuter ? 
#8 Jaxson 
5456 48.7% 
#2 Buddy 
5008 44.7% 
#6 Ellie Mae 
252 2.3% 
#1 Baxter 
144 1.3% 
#7 Holden 
117 1% 
#12 Wookie 
51 0.5% 
#3 Chloe 
49 0.4% 
#9 Margarita 
33 0.3% 
#5 Ellie 
27 0.2% 
#4 Diego 
24 0.2% 
#11 Thunder 
20 0.2% 
#10 Teddy 
18 0.2%


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Just voted--barely noticed the other dogs! looks like jaxon has pulled ahead by a nose..............


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Still ahead. When is the contest over?


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

The contest ends at the end of the day Friday - July 31st. So this is the last few days, please keep voting! Buddy has pulled ahead!

#2 Buddy
5851 47.2% 
#8 Jaxson
5790 46.7% 

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Buddy was ahead when I voted just now!!! 

Let's go guys!!!!!

Keep this bumbed up for Jaxson.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

VOTE, VOTE, VOTE....Buddy is ahead!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Just voted for number 8... Though I love JRTs also.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Me too!







But I love GSD's more, and he is cuter!!


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Just voted!!! Buddy still ahead but getting closer!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Come on guys!!!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Jaxson is falling behind! He needs your votes every day this week!

#2 Buddy (JRT)
6228 47.6% 

#8 Jaxson (GSD)
6070 46.4%


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

I've been voting twice a day for him! Once from home and once from work!!Good luck!!!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Everyone!!! We really appreciate your votes!

If you havent already, you can read more about Jaxson here & see more pictures:
http://www.tinyurl.com/jax08


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Buddy still ahead by 100 some odd votes when I voted morning of the 28th. Go JAXSON!!!!!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Bummer! What happened? He was doing so well for about 4 days. 

Now he cannot get back ahead. I just voted! COME on GSD people!!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I know we can do it!
Thanks!!!


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Tara, I've been voting for Jaxson every day (and even have my husband doing so )

I am fairly new to dogs, and was wondering if you could tell me what "ME" is?

Thanks!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

we're still behind by about 90 votes


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

come on!! still behind


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

OMG ~ The JRT people are loading on the votes ~ they are 400 ahead now. We have to stop them!!! 


#2 Buddy
6983 48.7% 

#8 Jaxson
6542 45.6%


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Suki's MomTara, I've been voting for Jaxson every day (and even have my husband doing so )
> 
> I am fairly new to dogs, and was wondering if you could tell me what "ME" is?
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi! Even people who are "dog people" for a long time are not familiar with ME, so no worries!

ME= megaesophagus, which is a pretty rare condition. His esophagus is enlarged, and if he doesnt eat vertical, then food will sit in his esophagus, never make it to his stomach, and then he will regurgitate it. He has a higher risk of aspiration pneumonia, due to regurging the food, and sometimes it can go back down the wrong area. Obviously this also makes it difficult for dogs to gain weight and get the right amount of nutrients. 

It was a very misunderstood condition for a very long time, but thankfully people have found ways to manage it now and have shared that way online. A lot of vets dont understand it still, and recommend PTS still. 

The main things are vertical feeding, small frequent meals, usually blending food with water, and some need medicine such as pepcid (Jax does). 

You can read more information about Jaxson here and see how he eats:
http://pawstoupdate.blogspot.com/2009/07/please-vote-for-8-jaxson.html 

Let me know if you have any more questions!


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you, that is a very informative website.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Voted...sigh....still behind...

I am going to put it on my FB again...and mass E it to the rescue group!! GOOO Jaxson!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah I just voted today from home. I am voting from work and home and I think those JRT folk are doing the same thing, those dirty rats! 

Come on folks VOTE early and VOTE often.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

Bumping back up!!! How is Buddy SO FAR ahead of Jaxson??? he's 1716 votes ahead!!!! Something can't be right there.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

I enlisted my coworkers!


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

Good idea! I think I'll run around to each of my coworkers computers and vote for Jaxson again!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone! Even if we end up in 2nd, I will know that there were many many people helping out and you are all very awesome!


----------



## mythlost (Jul 10, 2009)

Hmmm Loooks light we might have to expand to more forums to get more votes.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

This is just absolutely ridiculous.

#2 Buddy
11311 51.6% 
#8 Jaxson
9737 44.5%

On the plus side, second place gets 6 months of free dog food!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Sigh*
Doesn't matter, winning by cheating is not winning at all.

If we don't pull through, we gave a better fight, we had the better intent, we did our best and did not resort to cheating in order to be called 'winner', and Karma will take care of things.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Perhaps they aren't cheating though? I mean, look at how many votes Jaxson has and that was done naturally. The person is probably just watching the polls as much as we are and posting the link in more places whenever Jaxson is in the lead. I think it's pretty unfair to assume this person is cheating.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I will go snooping...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I googled and Yahoo'd and all I can find is people asking for help with Jaxson, and if he's not getting help offline, he must know a boatload of people with computers he's been calling or sending letters to who have the desire to vote for Buddy without communicating online. 

Maybe he's magic. 

EDIT
I found him on CrackBerry, no idea what it is, but hey, he's there, whereas Jax is on many different sites and Myspaces, just seems odd, I have a male family member who did this- I never asked how, he was a great hacker/comp geek- for some odd competition and won by 8,000 votes, when most had 100-1000.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I did a Google Search and found that Crackberry is listed as the number one community forum for BlackBerry users - wonder if that alone can reach more people? There are a lot of BlackBerry users out there. According to what I found, Crackberry is a nickname for the BlackBerry.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

His crackberry post doesnt have many views - I am on that forum as well and has posted there. He claims his facebook & twitter help - but he only has like 200 facebook friends, and 40 followers on twitter, where as I have 900+ followers on twitter and have had gotten many people to "retweet" the message. I have actually talked with the owner's son on crackberry.com, because I really think there is something fishy going on at certain times you can watch the votes jump over 1 per second!

However, Jaxson has been posted on MANY forums. 

Just some of the places I have posted:
dogster
the nest
pedigreedatabase
shepherdcentral.com
http://www.i-love-dogs.com
rabbitsonline.net
facebook
myspace
twitter


Ah well, 6 months of food is better than none, and getting there with our integrity intact and no cheating is what maters! Plus, I have "met" a lot of awesome GSD & dog lovers in the process!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I think you did an AWESOME job Tara! I think this may have also helped put Mega-E in a bit of a spotlight for people who have never heard of it. My own parents (retired GSD/mutt BYBs) had put down a pup with Mega-E because they were told you had to carry the dog around after feeding and it would live a short and painful life by their vet, so they were quite furious after reading up on it when they voted for Jax.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Second place gets 6 months? That is wonderful. I was worried you would get nothing. 

For sure good job on bringing light to ME!!


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLoveI think you did an AWESOME job Tara! I think this may have also helped put Mega-E in a bit of a spotlight for people who have never heard of it. My own parents (retired GSD/mutt BYBs) had put down a pup with Mega-E because they were told you had to carry the dog around after feeding and it would live a short and painful life by their vet, so they were quite furious after reading up on it when they voted for Jax.


I am so so sorry to hear about what your parents had to go through, and that their vet was misinformed. It is very difficult out there for a lot of pet owners due to lack of information, and misinformed vets still. 

It IS a lot more work than a "normal" healthy puppy, and it is time consuming, but it is also very rewarding, and our bond with Jaxson is very strong. 

Im glad this has been able to spread the word of ME, because it is such an unknown condition that I feel more people should be aware of, since it is NOT a death sentence, just misunderstood.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Well I voted one more time just because. You know Buddy's votes have doubled in less than 2 days. What's up with that?


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone who voted!!
They did have a big announcement on the website earlier today that for 2nd prize we get 6 months of dog food,which is still a pretty awesome prize. (we didnt know that starting out into this, so that is a neat surprise).

However, the website voting page is now blank? strange!

Anyways, thank you for your love and support - we greatly appreciate it! I will keep you all updated on Jaxson often - we went to the dog park today, and if it doesnt rain tonight we are going to the drive-in movie with him. He had a "little episode" last night where he regurged, but otherwise seems okay.

Im so glad to have met many other people through this, and hopefully have spread the word about megaesophagus a bit more as well. 

Thanks!
Tara


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Bless you! Glad Jaxson got second. Wanted first but second is very cool!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah we worked hard for first but at least you got something ! And Jax was the cutest dog there!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KathyW.. And Jax was the cutest dog there!


I agree!! Glad you won something


----------

